# N00B list to High-End Car Audio



## ZERO_noise (Apr 18, 2008)

I see a lot of people asking for the "best" or "cleanest" or the "loudest" equipment for their car. I found this list somewhere and thought it may be a good starting point for a new member to start familiarizing themselves with a few of the name brands. This is NOT a complete list, nor do I claim these are the best brands. It is simply a list.

*Amps:*
TRU
Audison VRx, LRx series
Brax
McIntosh
Milbert
Butler
Zapco C2K
Sundown Audio
Genesis Series 3
Sinfoni
Xetec P5 line 
Steg
Focal Power
Arc
RD Audio
Zed
HSS Fidelity

*Speakers:*
Seas
Rainbow
Focal Utopia, K2P
Dynaudio
Hiquphon tweeters
Scan Speak
Alpine F1 Status (similar to Scan Speak Revelators, but tweaked for Alpine)
Arc ACS
DLS
Hybrid Audio
Image Dynamics
AVI
LCY
ACCUTON
Fountek
CDT HD, Eurosports and 07 model lineup.
Boston Z6
Diamond D9
Morel
Oz Audio
HSS Fidelity

*Subs:*
TC Sounds TC9/Soundsplinter RL-p SQL/SPL subs. 
Image Dynamics
Peerless XLS and XXLS
Diamond D6 
Arc Audio D series
Arc Flatline
Dayton Audio Titanic -- anyone know the URL?---
Adire Audio 
RE Audio 
Soundstream Exact's 
Digital Designs 
Fi
SSA
Treo 
Illusion Audio 
Focal K2 series and Be series
Morel ultimo
Stero Integrity


----------



## Nathan P (Jun 9, 2007)

I wouldn't put eD on the list of "best" subs.

The Dayton HO subs should also be on there.

Dayton Reference mids?

Arc and JL make some very nice amps.


----------



## ZERO_noise (Apr 18, 2008)

Nathan P said:


> I wouldn't put eD on the list of "best" subs.
> 
> The Dayton HO subs should also be on there.
> 
> ...


I am not claiming this is the "best of" list. Just a list of brands we know & that noobs may not. I did add Arc though :no brainer:


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

ZERO_noise said:


> I am not claiming this is the "best of" list. Just a list of brands we know & that noobs may not. I did add Arc though :no brainer:


Hybrid Audio for speakers?

Sundown Audio for amps?

I think both deserve to be on there, as well as Fi and SSA under subs.

*EDIT: I think PDX's are a testament to Alpine's quality as well, but I'm sure even new guys have seen or heard of them.*


----------



## ZERO_noise (Apr 18, 2008)

kidwolf909 said:


> Hybrid Audio for speakers?
> 
> Sundown Audio for amps?
> 
> ...


All 4 added! I agree with you on Alpine. It is in almost every stereo shop in America.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

ZERO_noise said:


> *Amps:*
> TRU
> Audison VRx, LRx series
> Brax
> ...


I doubt 1% of the board use these amps. I don't think it's representative of this forum. You'll find that about half of the users don't believe in the brand worth at all.


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> I doubt 1% of the board use these amps. I don't think it's representative of this forum. You'll find that about half of the users don't believe in the brand worth at all.


I disagree- I think way more than one percent of this board uses those amps.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh and you can't forget Audioque (DD's nephew) as well as Audiopulse (The new TC).


----------



## ZERO_noise (Apr 18, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> I doubt 1% of the board use these amps. I don't think it's representative of this forum. You'll find that about half of the users don't believe in the brand worth at all.


I am just throwing this list out there so people can do their own research on different equipment. I am not advertising for any brand, but if most people are like me, they like to know whats out there before they buy something.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I think this is a good place to start. Just direct someone here to get them started. Lets give them a good list so that they have plenty of equipment they can research on their own. 

I agree that most people here don't use those amps, but when they search for these brands on this site they'll end up finding a lot of other amps that are probably more reasonably priced.


----------



## teedot23 (Jun 11, 2008)

iyamwutiam said:


> I disagree- I think way more than one percent of this board uses those amps.



i agree I think maybe like 5%-10% of the people on this forum use those brands. Most of those brands to many are expensive so they go with cheaper alternatives like JBl or phoenix gold. Then ther are some that will not settle for less than the best and we will wait for weeks or months and save until we have enough to buy that amp or sub or comps that we feel will meet our audio expectation. Alot of us are on ebay trying to out bid one another on certain equipment. I love quality sound and I am going to use what ever i can to achieve that. Personaly I like JBL,A/D/S,Vintage Planet Audio*(not that new crap but the amps pre boss buyout.Zed audio)*Zapco, Audison and etc. IMHO I think the morel ultimo subs should be up there under subs.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

ZERO_noise said:


> I am just throwing this list out there so people can do their own research on different equipment. I am not advertising for any brand, but if most people are like me, they like to know whats out there before they buy something.


The 1% is not important. The message was that DIYMA historically is split between whether or not a brand is even important when buying an amplifier. For half of the members the list reads like so:

10w
25w
50w
60w
75w
100w
500w
1kw 
etc.

Catch my drift?


----------



## Kidam! (Jun 5, 2008)

CDT ES-07 are for sure some great speakers ...


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

kidwolf909 said:


> as well as Fi and SSA under subs.


*I agree, and thank you.*


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

denim said:


> *I agree, and thank you.*


You betcha! 

I wanted that Icon 12 that was given away on here SO bad lol... I may end up purchasing one this summer to have an alternate to the Dayton for bumping a bit more


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

any comments on oz audio?


----------



## ZERO_noise (Apr 18, 2008)

vidizzle said:


> any comments on oz audio?


cheezy looking website. Never heard of them, but I added them to the list.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

vidizzle said:


> any comments on oz audio?


I think OZ is a decent company for the cash. Don't know many people that run their equipment, but I've heard some of their subs are pretty quality.

If RD Audio is not already on the list, you should add that one as well. They're also a quality company.


----------



## ZERO_noise (Apr 18, 2008)

kidwolf909 said:


> I think OZ is a decent company for the cash. Don't know many people that run their equipment, but I've heard some of their subs are pretty quality.
> 
> If RD Audio is not already on the list, you should add that one as well. They're also a quality company.


What is RD audio known for? Do you have a URL?


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

ZERO_noise said:


> What is RD audio known for? Do you have a URL?


RD makes some pretty beastly amplifiers that are high quality, as well as decent subwoofers for the cost.

RD Audio


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

u forgot the old school goodness  like the phoenix gold m / ms series, soundstream rockford and the list goes on and on and on


----------



## alg_alg (Jun 13, 2006)

kidwolf909 said:


> I think OZ is a decent company for the cash. Don't know many people that run their equipment, but I've heard some of their subs are pretty quality.
> 
> If RD Audio is not already on the list, you should add that one as well. They're also a quality company.


I love my OZ 300L mounted in IB. really gets LOW


----------



## ZERO_noise (Apr 18, 2008)

bafukie said:


> u forgot the old school goodness  like the phoenix gold m / ms series, soundstream rockford and the list goes on and on and on


I have used all those amps in the past. I've thought about ripping all my new equipment out and going on a scavenger hunt for "old school" equipment. One of my favorite systems back in the early 90's consisted of Orion, RF, MB Quart and Kenwood. A few tears ago, I decided to get back into car audio and spent 800+ on some MB Quarts QSD's only to find out they just were not the same.

I am trying to keep the list somewhat limited to equipment that new members might overlook because it is not as visible to the public.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I guess maybe all the "tympany" brands.. could even subcatagorize them like that...
Peerless, Scan-Speak, Tympany LAT, Vifa
... etc

Great Idea by the way. Nice to help out the newbs who are dissenchanted with the crappy chrome k-mart kaka with flames molded into the baskets. Kudo's. 

Bravo!

Might also have a processor and crossover section but that list wouldn't be all that interesting maybe... and or also cable company listing by type (bulk quality stuff or premade (power, interconnects, speaker wire, etc) Canare, Belden, Kimber, knukoncepts, etc.

... oh the thought came back to me... A "proven solutions" section... such as "popular combinations" maybe... seas neo / seas prestige, this or that passive or active x-over and settings and mountings, etc. Might get too thick I'd bet.


----------



## br85 (May 2, 2008)

You should probably add Polk SR series speakers and subs to that list. The SR104 is one of the few 10 inch subs that never fails to impress for sq.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Stereo Integrity for subs!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

sundownz said:


> Stereo Integrity for subs!


I agree.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

www.hssfidelity.com

http://www.hssfidelity.com/prodotti.php?action=detailProduct&brand=&category=4&sub=120&product=133

Perhaps we need to disucss the difference between high-quality and high-end. This link is to the latter.


----------



## Nitr0racing21 (May 25, 2008)

We need a DONT BUY list

Starting with 
Dual
Jenson
MTX
Anything sold at Best Buy(over priced)
Anything sold in store(overpriced)


----------



## Nitr0racing21 (May 25, 2008)

Mach 5 Audio for subs I love mine


----------



## ZERO_noise (Apr 18, 2008)

Nitr0racing21 said:


> We need a DONT BUY list
> 
> Starting with
> Dual
> ...


I LIKE IT!


----------



## Botts (Jun 12, 2008)

Odd to see Audison amps with no hertz products listed...


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Nitr0racing21 said:


> We need a DONT BUY list
> 
> Starting with
> Dual
> ...


Nothing wrong with MTX amps, in fact, their old amps were great. Also, the local bestbuy was blowing out alpine amps for like dealer cost so you can get a good deal some times.

I bet a good installer could make an all MTX system sound impressive.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

You've all lost your way. There's nothing wrong with alot of the stuff you're listing but alot of it isn't high-end. High-end is somewhat of a retarded distinction between high-quality and an attention to detail that, IMO, sets a company apart from others. Regardless of your opinion on whether or not you believe there is a difference between JBL and Macintosh (soundwise) you must consider the speed at which things are made, the quality parts selected, and the skill of the artisans that are applied. There isn't anything wrong with MTX amps or the like, but what IS the definition of high-end that we are providing for noobs? Is it reliability? Then Rockford should do. Is Rockford high-end? That depends on the definition of high-end. Is it just a matter of price? I have 3 Sinfoni 150.2x's with a combined total cost of less than many Zapco DC amps (I'm a good shopper)is there some sort of sound difference that we aren't mentioning? Does my Sinfoni 150.2 sound better than an MTX of the same wattage....well, yeah but this one wasn't fair. You see my drift? Where do we draw the line? Is there a quasi-high-end? Amps have no idea what they sound like. They are a series of cold, hard chips and transistors but there will always be brands that seek to set themselves apart by better construction, reliability and componentry. This would be my definition of high-end. Not necessarily a cost-no-object philosophy but the end result vs. bottom line mindset. Any thoughts or am I off of my rocker? BTW I'm not trying to say Sinfoni's are better than any other brands, I'm just trying to ascertain the goal here.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

kidwolf909 said:


> You betcha!
> 
> I wanted that Icon 12 that was given away on here SO bad lol... I may end up purchasing one this summer to have an alternate to the Dayton for bumping a bit more


*Maybe if I get my electrical sorted out in my daily driver, and build a box for the 10, if you are not too far, we can meet up and you can hear it.*


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

ZERO_noise said:


> What is RD audio known for? Do you have a URL?


*I would highly suggest doing some research first >> http://forum.realmofexcursion.com/showthread.php?t=41203

*


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

denim said:


> *Maybe if I get my electrical sorted out in my daily driver, and build a box for the 10, if you are not too far, we can meet up and you can hear it.*


Oh hey man I didn't even know you were in MD!?

I used to live in Bel Air, but now I live just east of Essex on Middle River. Hit me up when you get everything straight


----------



## Nitr0racing21 (May 25, 2008)

Dual is garbage anyway want to contest that Ill start a thread of debate.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

aworldcollision said:


> You've all lost your way. There's nothing wrong with alot of the stuff you're listing but alot of it isn't high-end. High-end is somewhat of a retarded distinction between high-quality and an attention to detail that, IMO, sets a company apart from others. Regardless of your opinion on whether or not you believe there is a difference between JBL and Macintosh (soundwise) you must consider the speed at which things are made, *the quality parts selected, and the skill of the artisans that are applied*. There isn't anything wrong with MTX amps or the like, but what IS the definition of high-end that we are providing for noobs? Is it reliability? Then Rockford should do. Is Rockford high-end? That depends on the definition of high-end. Is it just a matter of price? I have 3 Sinfoni 150.2x's with a combined total cost of less than many Zapco DC amps (I'm a good shopper)is there some sort of sound difference that we aren't mentioning? Does my Sinfoni 150.2 sound better than an MTX of the same wattage....well, yeah but this one wasn't fair. You see my drift? Where do we draw the line? Is there a quasi-high-end? Amps have no idea what they sound like. They are a series of cold, hard chips and transistors but there will always be brands that seek to set themselves apart by better construction, reliability and componentry. *This would be my definition of high-end. Not necessarily a cost-no-object philosophy but the end result vs. bottom line mindset. *Any thoughts or am I off of my rocker? BTW I'm not trying to say Sinfoni's are better than any other brands, I'm just trying to ascertain the goal here.


I couldn't agree more. I do, however, dis-agree that high fidelity has anything to do with how fast things are made (to a certain degree). I agree whole-heartedly about the skill and the quality of the parts. 

Don't read too far into my first statment though - it has taken us a LONG time to get the Mag's built...and even longer to get the BM's built (both in design _and_ from a production stand-point). But after the design has been finalized and the parts have been assembled, production usually doesn't run _that_ much longer than it would for a run of standard drivers (unless you're doing something completely esoteric). So I'm not saying that if you can slap it together quickly it will be just as good as something that takes 2x, 3x, 4x longer to build.

I've put in bold the things I agree with in your post. I'm 100% with you in those regards. I think it needs to be noted that high-fidelity has always come from a subjective core. You know, the whole "what sounds good to me might not sound good to you" thing. But there's a reason that people buy expensive home audio and car audio gear - because it sounds good, is designed well, assembled with tight tolerances, and the fit and finish is spectacular. True attention to detail in _every_ respect with good design behind it.

I also think that a lot of the car audio world is slightly askew with what high fidelity is truly about. There are some people that think RE Audio MT drivers and CV Strokers are "sound quality" drivers because they provide tight bass. I'm not saying _everybody_ is askew, but there are plenty of people that recommend subwoofers, components, and amplifiers based off of sales and not how the product truly performs. But then again, it's all about your frame of reference. An MT can sound better than a Pyramid Super Pro.

PS: As you can tell, I stick by my company and believe in what we are doing is well above average (even considering average for hi-fi car audio).


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> But then again, it's all about your frame of reference. An MT can sound better than a Pyramid Super Pro.


There you have it! 

High-end to some is not the same as high end to others!


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> I couldn't agree more. I do, however, dis-agree that high fidelity has anything to do with how fast things are made (to a certain degree). I agree whole-heartedly about the skill and the quality of the parts.
> 
> Don't read too far into my first statment though - it has taken us a LONG time to get the Mag's built...and even longer to get the BM's built (both in design _and_ from a production stand-point). So I'm not saying that if you can slap it together quickly it will be just as good as something that takes 2x, 3x, 4x longer to build.
> 
> ...


Amen, brother. When in Rome do as the Romans do....there are alot of friggin' Romans in this race. My impression of high-end would be balance. A happy-medium of all involved factors. Minimized compromises for the good of the product rather (or at least equal to...ok, nevermind) than the good of the profit. It wasn't very long ago that I didn't know WHAT I was looking for. I now realize it is a basic linear response with a little extra oomph but I was under the impression that I was looking for tight bass because...that's what sells and is, therefore, marketed. As far as "frame of reference", I chose my amps based on how they sounded in my car VS Zapco DC's of comparable (a little more) power. Now my frame of reference is challenged because it is hard for me to consider Zapco high-end even though most would disagree. My frame of reference has changed placing Sinfoni as my reference. To be high-end in that part of my mind (you know, the one that never lets anything be good enough) it has to exceed those standards. This isn't correct or logical, but when was the mind ever correct or logical?


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

cheesehead said:


> There you have it!
> 
> High-end to some is not the same as high end to others!


There you have it...wait. Who has what? Anyway, this is why I mentioned "define high-end".


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

aworldcollision said:


> There you have it...wait. Who has what? Anyway, this is why I mentioned "define high-end".


Aww come on now......you got *it*!


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

can we share?


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

aworldcollision said:


> can we share?


Please do!


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

cheesehead said:


> Please do!


I only really need IT on Tuesday and some weekends. it kinds hurts sometimes but I think it's from overuse


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

IMO, this list should be re-titled to "A starting point for noob research" or something similar.
Kinda point them in the right direction and once they realize that certain brands belong together (not comparing Dual to Arc for example) the vs. threads will get more common, but will make more sense, such as comparing a DLS to an Audison.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

dogstar said:


> IMO, this list should be re-titled to "A starting point for noob research" or something similar.
> Kinda point them in the right direction and once they realize that certain brands belong together (not comparing Dual to Arc for example) the vs. threads will get more common, but will make more sense, such as comparing a DLS to an Audison.


Why not add a link here if it were to prove worthy, but I'm not sure there is much value to it without getting into the real nitty-gritty such as describing why is on the list (topology, reliability, etc..). In the below thread, a good sticky, it has an amp section that would answer further questions. My main point is that the stickies should be used, but like all good information sources, should be made amendable to retain/add useability. First, of course there needs to be a ruling on what high end means. In reality it doesn't have to be "high-end" at all but a place for people to recommend their idea of a quality amp, speaker, whatever. Then, someone posts.."what amp should I buy" you throw 'em the link (unless it's attached to a sticky) and let 'em decide for themself. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37931&highlight=technical+threads


----------



## ZERO_noise (Apr 18, 2008)

Check this out!

The Best of the Best

I wish someone would have told me about this amp earlier. I wouldn't have had to do any research!:wink:


----------



## Visitor (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello all! nice list. I do see that rd audio is on the "best amps" list. while i do honestly feel that the amps are "ok" (as i think of all the zenon based amplifiers) and the subs, while also "ok" (again.. sja builds a solid product, rd has them WAYYY overpriced) i cannot in good conscience endorse using ANYTHING rd. Steve miller has done nothing but lie to consumers, and generally treat them like garbage (Denim was nice enough to link you to my thread.) I actually had a competitor using rd audio tell me Steve told him he got his coils wound by (and this is direct quote) "2 guys in a garage" (while Steve personally told me that all his coils are precision econowind wound) and if you read the aforementioned thread you will see the lies and shady behavior continue! Before i am attacked.. i AM biased. very. however, as with ANY brand, i would strongly urge the potential customer to do there research, and REALLY think "is this the kind of company i want to support?" if the answer is yes.. then go ahead. make your purchase. i REALLY hope you are happy! however, it is saddening when that product does fail, and Steve gives you the run around as for my personal pick? i say mach 5. the products are simply amazing for the price (and really, very good at any price!)


----------



## ZERO_noise (Apr 18, 2008)

Visitor said:


> Hello all! nice list. I do see that rd audio is on the "best amps" list. while i do honestly feel that the amps are "ok" (as i think of all the zenon based amplifiers) and the subs, while also "ok" (again.. sja builds a solid product, rd has them WAYYY overpriced) i cannot in good conscience endorse using ANYTHING rd. Steve miller has done nothing but lie to consumers, and generally treat them like garbage (Denim was nice enough to link you to my thread.) I actually had a competitor using rd audio tell me Steve told him he got his coils wound by (and this is direct quote) "2 guys in a garage" (while Steve personally told me that all his coils are precision econowind wound) and if you read the aforementioned thread you will see the lies and shady behavior continue! Before i am attacked.. i AM biased. very. however, as with ANY brand, i would strongly urge the potential customer to do there research, and REALLY think "is this the kind of company i want to support?" if the answer is yes.. then go ahead. make your purchase. i REALLY hope you are happy! however, it is saddening when that product does fail, and Steve gives you the run around as for my personal pick? i say mach 5. the products are simply amazing for the price (and really, very good at any price!)


This is just a list of equipment for people to research. I know everyone has their opinions. If anyone would like to add a product to the list, I would be happy to. Please give me the URL so I don't have to try to find it.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Visitor said:


> Hello all! nice list. I do see that rd audio is on the "best amps" list. while i do honestly feel that the amps are "ok" (as i think of all the zenon based amplifiers) and the subs, while also "ok" (again.. sja builds a solid product, rd has them WAYYY overpriced) i cannot in good conscience endorse using ANYTHING rd. Steve miller has done nothing but lie to consumers, and generally treat them like garbage (Denim was nice enough to link you to my thread.) I actually had a competitor using rd audio tell me Steve told him he got his coils wound by (and this is direct quote) "2 guys in a garage" (while Steve personally told me that all his coils are precision econowind wound) and if you read the aforementioned thread you will see the lies and shady behavior continue! Before i am attacked.. i AM biased. very. however, as with ANY brand, i would strongly urge the potential customer to do there research, and REALLY think "is this the kind of company i want to support?" if the answer is yes.. then go ahead. make your purchase. i REALLY hope you are happy! however, it is saddening when that product does fail, and Steve gives you the run around as for my personal pick? i say mach 5. the products are simply amazing for the price (and really, very good at any price!)


Hey visitor,

How are you surviving the flooding?


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*I agree.

Mach5Audio Subwoofers > www.mach5audio.com should for sure be on the list. Great product, great customer service, great price. And that should say a lot since I am a competitor sub woofer company.  

Happy to see ZED amps on the list, big fan.  *


----------



## ZERO_noise (Apr 18, 2008)

I am now unable to EDIT the list. I guess my time ran out


----------



## Visitor (Jun 13, 2008)

ZERO_noise said:


> This is just a list of equipment for people to research. I know everyone has their opinions. If anyone would like to add a product to the list, I would be happy to. Please give me the URL so I don't have to try to find it.


im very sorry, see below.. denim added it and i didnt mean to bash your list. its very good!


cheesehead said:


> Hey visitor,
> 
> How are you surviving the flooding?


well, our basement flooded, damaging around 30 woofers i had but, i cannot complain, so many lost so much more. thank you for asking. i sincerely hope everyone else in this area fairs as well, or better than i (fwiw- i just got net back this morning)


denim said:


> *I agree.
> 
> Mach5Audio Subwoofers > www.mach5audio.com should for sure be on the list. Great product, great customer service, great price. And that should say a lot since I am a competitor sub woofer company.
> 
> Happy to see ZED amps on the list, big fan.  *


thank you for the link. i forgot


----------



## briankmizell (May 4, 2011)

Nitr0racing21 said:


> We need a DONT BUY list
> 
> Starting with
> Dual
> ...


Old school MTX was really good, but like most of the old school companies.... alot of their stuff has went to sh!t.


----------



## 111brandon111 (Nov 13, 2012)

No audioque? I love their subs cant say on amps but I hear pretty good reviews on them.


----------



## 111brandon111 (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to [SoundQubed] - [ Your source for Clearity, Quality and Anything Car Audio.]


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

This thread is almost five years old. Lots has changed!!!


----------



## 111brandon111 (Nov 13, 2012)

Haha I didn't see how old it was


----------

